# Gioacchino Rossini...........



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Happy Birthday Maestro!!!!
Thank you for all the fantastic music!!!!!:tiphat:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Could be a bit more pithy though.
I can play a Rossini aria, go to the grocery store, come back and the poor soprano is still spinning out the runs.
A little editing wouldn't have hurt, eh, signor Rossini?


----------

